# Super Washing Soda - Heads Up



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Alice.com is offering Arm and Hammer Super Washing Soda 55 oz for $2.99 per box. Alice.com never charges a shipping fee.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thank you. I'm needing some pretty badly.


----------

